# Clear QAM 256...



## KimchiGUN (Aug 3, 2015)

Can the Tivo Bolt read Clear Qam Channels?

I live in a community where they provide 177 SD, Digital, & HD channels, and their service isnt encrypted.

I had a Roamio and it picked up, all the digital and HD channels. 

Bought the Bolt, and I cant find a channels scan option anywhere.

Is it possible? Or should I return it? I tried both digital cable and antenna, with no success.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KimchiGUN said:


> Can the Tivo Bolt read Clear Qam Channels?
> 
> I live in a community where they provide 177 SD, Digital, & HD channels, and their service isnt encrypted.
> 
> ...


First, does your TV find them? Second, a Roamio without a cable card will detect clear QAM channels but will not enable them. You need to enable them in the System, Channels, Channel List.

And the guide can't be used to record them.

I also saw posted that the channel scan option has been removed for a Bolt configured for cable. I guess I should have mentioned that first.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10733192#post10733192


----------



## KimchiGUN (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, my TV scans the channels and picks them up. My "old" Tivo Roamio, scans the channels and just the Digital and HD channels come in. The guide comes into. Our Community, has their guide setup with Tivo. 

BUT with the bolt, I literally get 4 channels to come in. 

I can swap out my old tivo roamio and it fires up like it never left.

EDIT: yeah with my old tivio roamio, after the channel scan, I'd have to go into the channel list, and check all the Digital and HD channels. Uncheck the analog, since it didnt pick them up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Send it back. Sorry. Follow the link.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unless TiVo offers a lineup for your community AND you can get a CableCARD that works, either from the community or by purchasing the right brand, the TiVo is going to be useless. Even if it finds the channels if it can't match that up to guide data then most of the functions wont work.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Since you already have the channel lineup and guide info taken care of, which headend equipment is your community using to broadcast your lineup to you? If it's either Cisco or Scientific Atlanta, I can mail you a cablecard to try. Just pay for shipping. PM me if interested.


----------

